# am i cut out to be a plumber



## Big C (Jun 26, 2014)

Ok I got laid off the new construction commercial company I was working for then a week later I got hired at this residential service company.I've done service work before but only for 7 months.They were looking for a guy to on service calls by himself out of the company vehicle.I thought I was capable of running service calls since I have 2 years experience in the trade(7 months residential service work and 13 months new construction commercial).so at this new job they already had the van ithat I was going to be running calls out of,but they wanted me to ride with the plumbing supervisor for 2 weeks to see where my skill level was.They started me out at $16 an hour which is not bad for an apprentice.To make a long store short on the 2 or 3 day I rode with the supervisor he said that we were going to the supply house to get a shower stem,he said sme name brand and I asked him "what is that ?"I know what a shower stem is but I just didn't know about the name brand he was talking about. He said Moen or something.He then said"you don't know what that is?you installed shems residential before didn't you ?"I told him yes,but in reality when I worked at a residential company before I only watched more experience plumbers do it,but I never physically had hands on with installing the stems myself.
The boss told me he was going to train me on how to install stems.I watched him replace a handle on a fosset.I didn't think not have much experience in installing fosset handles/stems was a big deal since the supervisor said out of his own mouth that he was going to train me,but the next mourning I showed up at the job office.him,the owner and office worker was having a meeting in the office with the door closed.


After the meeting we had took the equipment and tools out of "my" van and put it into the supervisors work van.i didn't think nothing of it because I thought was was going to be riding with another guy.The supervisor left the job shop to go do a service call.i had went in the office with the copany owner and he tells me what that based on the supervisor's opnion that i'm ready to run my own truck I suggest looking for another job.they fired me in just after 2 days of working with he supervisor and I thought that was wrong.i told him I can learn this stuff,but he didn't have patients for me.they were looking for somebody who was ready and didn't have to train.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Whaaa..? rambling .. i'm sorry i can barley understand you


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Bottom line, under 2 years experience, you are not ready to run a service truck or any truck for that matter. The trades aren't something you can just jump in and start running your own truck, you need experience and know how. You would be a huge liability for that company to have you on a truck by yourself, need to find yourself a company that is hiring a helper and make sure you pay attention how **** is done.


----------



## Big C (Jun 26, 2014)

The supervisor said he was going to train me but that's bs......any today I had got a call from another plumbing company and they told me to start work tomorrow.When I get laid off/fired from a company I find another job quick.This new job is a new construction plumbing company.I'm happy that another plumbing company is giving me an opportunity,but the only thing that concerns me is that i'm a slow learner.i have a history where supervisors and plumbers tell me that I don't be picking up/retaining things fast enough and that they have to tell me how to do the same stuff over and over they would lose patience and get mad at me.I hope that doesn't carry on to the next company I work for.I don't like bouncing from company to company.I want to stay with a company for years.I'm probably a slow learner because I don't be 100 percent focused on my work,its like I get distracted by things goin in my mind and I day dream a lot.If I don't fit plumbing then I should get into another profession that i'm good at because I got to get,pay bills and keep a roof over my head,so I have to keep a job because if I suck at doing a job the employer will fire me and not give a if I end up on living on the streets because I couldn't pay rent..


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm saying this as reality....not to be mean. Know where you stand in life and strive to be the best at that. 

So what can you do well that you could get a job at? Dig ditches? Sweep the shop? Stock materials? etc. Find your niche in life because it sounds like it may not be as a plumber. BTW....faucet.

Also you may want to talk to a doctor about the possiblity of having ADHD. I have it and some of the things you describe fit me....i.e.....can't keep a job, daydreaming, easily distracted, etc. 

Good luck


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm not yet after 2 yrs, but that y I'm still trying


----------



## Big C (Jun 26, 2014)

504Plumber said:


> Bottom line, under 2 years experience, you are not ready to run a service truck or any truck for that matter. The trades aren't something you can just jump in and start running your own truck, you need experience and know how. You would be a huge liability for that company to have you on a truck by yourself, need to find yourself a company that is hiring a helper and make sure you pay attention how **** is done.


 

I blame the first company I worked for and its plumbers for my lack of knowledge,even in just 2 years I should've have learned more than what I know.these a****** plumbers and sorry a** companies didn't teach me as much they should.as a helper,these plumbers would have me just watch them do the jobs or they would have me run back in fourth to the truck to bring them parts and tools.thet should've physically let me work on the stuff.The only thing I really had had on in is water heaters.Its the company's fault too because they didn't put in the truck with plumber's who install faucet stems/cartridge,sinks,bathtubs,garbage deposals,toilets etc.....I mostly did water heaters,aint that a b****.I all nice and polite to plumbers and supervisors and I still don't get appreciated for being a hard worker.the only reward I get is critisizem and an exit out the door.Maybe if I would've stop being so nice and start raising hell there would've been changes.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> I'm saying this as reality....not to be mean. Know where you stand in life and strive to be the best at that. So what can you do well that you could get a job at? Dig ditches? Sweep the shop? Stock materials? etc. Find your niche in life because it sounds like it may not be as a plumber. BTW....faucet. Also you may want to talk to a doctor about the possiblity of having ADHD. I have it and some of the things you describe fit me....i.e.....can't keep a job, daydreaming, easily distracted, etc. Good luck


Naw bs he can be a plumber


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

do you even know what a complete sentence looks like? if you work as well as you spell.......


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Plumbing is not the trade for you. Not everyone is cut out for trades work. 

Making excuses and blaming others for your problems is only a cover to what is the real problem. Maybe there is an off chance that medication would help but it's highly unlikely. 

The biggest disservice previous employers did you was not telling you to your face your not cut out for the work. 

You have two options at this point as I see it. One, work harder, invest in your own knowledge and prove me and others wrong. Two, accept that plumbing is not for you and find a better career fit.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Big C said:


> ...Maybe if I would've stop being so nice and start raising hell there would've been changes.


Hold on there fireball. The only change would have been you leaving faster and being treated in less than a loving manner.

All that running and fetching is part of the training. As is doing jobs you do not understand or like. And throw into that mix not liking the way it is being done. All that is fine, you just need to keep it to yourself...for now.

You have less than two years in so unless you were in a very unique environment (company seriously focused on professional training), then you don't know how to squat on the job, much less where. This trade can be a great career for hard headed, one-track minded, scatter brained, and impatient people (me and gear junkie :laughing: ). But that don't mean it will be easy. 

Step one...
Either learn to spell or turn on the damn spell checker on your device. If you cannot communicate, you will struggle.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

First things first, get the lack of focus / daydreaming looked at. Untreated ADHD or a learning disability will take it's toll on your self-esteem.

Second, grow up! Get your attitude in shape and accept responsibility. More than one supervisor said you have a problem. It is not there problem to solve, it's yours. 

You have a smart phone? Use it. Record conversations - review information learned when you get home. Write notes while reviewing Information - it improves retention.

Ask permission to record repair If time allows.

Participate on a plumbing forum.

Watch You tube videos done by plumbers.

Get books on plumbing.

Practice on your own plumbing.

If there is on-call work, volunteer to ride along. 

If you really want to be a plumber, don't let being a slow learner stop you.

Good luck!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Perhaps your looking at things from a different perspective Big C. You say they never taught you anything and only let you watch and get parts. I started plumbing while still in high school. A good friend of mine had parents who owned a local mom and pop shop, I was hell bent on focusing on either getting a hockey scholarship, walking onto a college team or heading to Europe after high school to play. My parents were just north of barely well to do, but they gave me everything loving parents to give that I needed. Hockey was expensive so I made great money (that's a relative term as I made in 5 or 6 hrs what my friends made in 3 shifts at fast food joints) working as a helper to my firends dad doing after hours and weekend work. He was very strict in not allowing me to do anything but help get pipe, hold pipe in place while he glued of soldered, and of course dig ditches and do heavy lifting. Then when my dreams of hockey were shattered I did some water treatment & distribution work, but longed to get back to plumbing. 
When I got picked up by my last shop, I was hired as a helper to the pump truck drivers. Now the only thing a pump truck driver needs help doing is digging, backfilling and pulling pump hose off and on the truck and pulling a k400 machine for the occasional plugged septic inlet. I did this for a full year digging up hundreds ,like literally 400 or so, septic tanks, seepage pits and leach lines, never using any other tool but a shovel and a handsaw. I was determined to Drive the truck, that i secretly had a friend help me get my commercial drivers lic ". with tank endorsement. After a full year of helping the pumpers the boss said its time to get yur commercial lic. When he found out I had got it he was blown away that my drive was so strong, he promoted me to pump truck driver and I did this for a full year.
Then one day I got promoted to a drain cleaning helper. I rolled with a drain cleaning only tech. I literally graduated from digging beotch, to pump truck driver then back down to pulling the spartan 1065 machine off and on the van (no crane, no ramps, just pure young stud strength to pull up into the side slide door of an e-150 van. (I made a huge mistake very early on that cost a brand new camera pushrod and head so I was not allowed to actually run the machine other than stepping on the foot switch while the lead tech was running cable thru a roof vent). I did this for a full year and a half doing residential and commercial drain cleaning. The only tools i used were my hands and my back.
My next promotion was to plumbers helper. This was what I was waiting for. I though I finally was going to be able to do the work I had watched being done while in high school. Buuut, I was used as a parts runner, ditch digger and jobsite cleanup. I watched from the sidelines while all the cool stuff was being done, I asked questions but the lead tech didn't want to teach me everything. But what I did do was watch like a hawk every move the plumber would make. I would watch what tools he would use to remove a particular shower/faucet cartridge. I watched him apply flux and carefully apply heat to copper pipe then roll that solder on , I watched how he ran pipe through walls and under ground. My point was I watched and watched and watched. Then one day on a remodel the plumber gave me his solder bag and said "get some pipe from point A -point B then went to the other side of house to break out the floor for sewer. When he came back, he looked at my work and pressure tested my 30' of pipe with a few branch offs for fixtures, then measured my rough in and said "good job", now lets to go lay this waste line.
I spent the next six months doing most of the work while the plumber chilled out getting material, digging ditches cutting pipe. Then like magic, the boss said its time for you to run your own van. I ran all service and repair calls meaning I did pretty much everything while the other specialty guys did their work. I did drain calls, leak repairs, fixture installs, located and opened septic tanks to get ready for the pumpers.
Ultimately I became the field supervisor for all the field techs, I bid big projects I managed big projects. I actually became more knowledgeable than my bosses. My trouble shooting skill flew off the charts
My point BigC is that while being just a beotch boy for damn near 4 years, I realized I was learning the entire time. Turned out my boss (the original owner of the company) never took the time to groom a single guy to basically be so versatile in plumbing, drain cleaning and septic system service install and design that I became the most valuable asset he ever had. I ultimately spent 12 years there before starting the next chapter in my life as my own boss.
So perhaps your not giving yourself enough credit as you sound like you are too eager to run your own rig. You may find that if you slow down and take the time and watch and learn instead of trying to jump in and do you may find out your capable of more than you give yourself credit for. But if you don't have the patience to learn then perhaps being a service plumber is not for you


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

cmon guys. TROLL of all trolls . this cant be real


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

younger-plumber said:


> cmon guys. TROLL of all trolls . this cant be real


I wouldn't rule it out, but at the same time, very little surprises me anymore.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

...


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> cmon guys. TROLL of all trolls . this cant be real


Perhaps! But hey! I took the rest of day off after a bruising 2-1/2 day project so I'm taking the day to write some long thought posts. Go check out out my rant on the $650 dollar water heater install thread. But nonetheless if feels good to kick back with an ice cold beer at 4 o clock.:yes:


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Perhaps! But hey! I took the rest of day off after a bruising 2-1/2 day project so I'm taking the day to write some long thought posts. Go check out out my rant on the $650 dollar water heater install thread. But nonetheless if feels good to kick back with an ice cold beer at 4 o clock.:yes:


 knocking off at 4?? cant hide money!:thumbup:


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Perhaps your looking at things from a different perspective Big C. You say they never taught you anything and only let you watch and get parts. I started plumbing while still in high school. A good friend of mine had parents who owned a local mom and pop shop, I was hell bent on focusing on either getting a hockey scholarship, walking onto a college team or heading to Europe after high school to play. My parents were just north of barely well to do, but they gave me everything loving parents to give that I needed. Hockey was expensive so I made great money (that's a relative term as I made in 5 or 6 hrs what my friends made in 3 shifts at fast food joints) working as a helper to my firends dad doing after hours and weekend work. He was very strict in not allowing me to do anything but help get pipe, hold pipe in place while he glued of soldered, and of course dig ditches and do heavy lifting. Then when my dreams of hockey were shattered I did some water treatment & distribution work, but longed to get back to plumbing.
> When I got picked up by my last shop, I was hired as a helper to the pump truck drivers. Now the only thing a pump truck driver needs help doing is digging, backfilling and pulling pump hose off and on the truck and pulling a k400 machine for the occasional plugged septic inlet. I did this for a full year digging up hundreds ,like literally 400 or so, septic tanks, seepage pits and leach lines, never using any other tool but a shovel and a handsaw. I was determined to Drive the truck, that i secretly had a friend help me get my commercial drivers lic ". with tank endorsement. After a full year of helping the pumpers the boss said its time to get yur commercial lic. When he found out I had got it he was blown away that my drive was so strong, he promoted me to pump truck driver and I did this for a full year.
> Then one day I got promoted to a drain cleaning helper. I rolled with a drain cleaning only tech. I literally graduated from digging beotch, to pump truck driver then back down to pulling the spartan 1065 machine off and on the van (no crane, no ramps, just pure young stud strength to pull up into the side slide door of an e-150 van. (I made a huge mistake very early on that cost a brand new camera pushrod and head so I was not allowed to actually run the machine other than stepping on the foot switch while the lead tech was running cable thru a roof vent). I did this for a full year and a half doing residential and commercial drain cleaning. The only tools i used were my hands and my back.
> My next promotion was to plumbers helper. This was what I was waiting for. I though I finally was going to be able to do the work I had watched being done while in high school. Buuut, I was used as a parts runner, ditch digger and jobsite cleanup. I watched from the sidelines while all the cool stuff was being done, I asked questions but the lead tech didn't want to teach me everything. But what I did do was watch like a hawk every move the plumber would make. I would watch what tools he would use to remove a particular shower/faucet cartridge. I watched him apply flux and carefully apply heat to copper pipe then roll that solder on , I watched how he ran pipe through walls and under ground. My point was I watched and watched and watched. Then one day on a remodel the plumber gave me his solder bag and said "get some pipe from point A -point B then went to the other side of house to break out the floor for sewer. When he came back, he looked at my work and pressure tested my 30' of pipe with a few branch offs for fixtures, then measured my rough in and said "good job", now lets to go lay this waste line.
> ...



Enough said! This is how you do it. Those trying to learn the trade should really read the above over and over till you know it by heart. Sounds a lot like me when I was learning and I'm sure many more.

My dad just to make me clean everything after a job even the stuff we didn't do. I used to hate it and always told my dad. Why do we have to clean it we didn't do it. He would say just do it and l leave it better than what we found it now I get it...


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> knocking off at 4?? cant hide money!:thumbup:


Hell No! I knocked off at 12:00 :thumbsup: got like 3 hrs sleep each of the last few nights. Don't think there's any money to hide though LOL!


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

You guys are so gullible. Seven posts :laughing: I smell a rat :thumbup:


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

if this guy was real I think he would vaguely resemble a mix between radio and the big kid from the blindside hahaha.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Big C said:


> The supervisor said he was going to train me but that's bs......any today I had got a call from another plumbing company and they told me to start work tomorrow.When I get laid off/fired from a company I find another job quick.This new job is a new construction plumbing company.I'm happy that another plumbing company is giving me an opportunity,but the only thing that concerns me is that i'm a slow learner.i have a history where supervisors and plumbers tell me that I don't be picking up/retaining things fast enough and that they have to tell me how to do the same stuff over and over they would lose patience and get mad at me.I hope that doesn't carry on to the next company I work for.I don't like bouncing from company to company.I want to stay with a company for years.I'm probably a slow learner because I don't be 100 percent focused on my work,its like I get distracted by things goin in my mind and I day dream a lot.If I don't fit plumbing then I should get into another profession that i'm good at because I got to get,pay bills and keep a roof over my head,so I have to keep a job because if I suck at doing a job the employer will fire me and not give a if I end up on living on the streets because I couldn't pay rent..


 hey not to be mean but maby working on the english langue would help. I have such a hard time understanding what your saying.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

nhmaster3015 said:


> You guys are so gullible. Seven posts :laughing: I smell a rat :thumbup:


Everyone gets the benefit of the doubt NH. Otherwise you would have been gone. :laughing:


----------



## Big C (Jun 26, 2014)

the supervisor that said he was going to train me full of s***.Im in this f***** trade to make a living,i got to eat and pay bills like everyone else.a person like me that's willing to work hard is not trying to hear"u are not cut out".damn.when people hire you they will talk,laugh with u and smile in yo face like they yo friends but will cute u lose from yo job......I learned not to trust a boss and a smile.


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

Everyone thinks they are a plumber after 2 years.
What a joke.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I was to busy installing a fosset to read the whole post

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> if this guy was real I think he would vaguely resemble a mix between radio and the big kid from the blindside hahaha.


Ok not to be mean or empower this comment! But holy crap younger-plumber I literally just spit beer on my computer screen as I read that!:laughing:


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Big C said:


> the supervisor that said he was going to train me full of s***.Im in this f***** trade to make a living,i got to eat and pay bills like everyone else.a person like me that's willing to work hard is not trying to hear"u are not cut out".damn.when people hire you they will talk,laugh with u and smile in yo face like they yo friends but will cute u lose from yo job......I learned not to trust a boss and a smile.


Well, you learned that quick enough.

You can always become a electrician.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> I was to busy installing a fosset to read the whole post
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


I'm having a problem fixing one I can't find any parts for these fossets I tell you

Let me know where you find fossets and parts:laughing:


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Plumber said:


> Well, you learned that quick enough.
> 
> You can always become a electrician.


If he can't make it plumbing he will surely kill himself with electric. Doing my electrical apprenticeship now.....there's a lot more to it than I realized. Just like there's more to plumbing than crap rolls down hill, don't bite your fingernails, payday is Friday.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

If this is a true post, I would suggest getting a job with a construction plumber. From experience most service work is a one person job. Do the grunt work, like everyone else on this forum has done during their apprenticeship. Hopefully you will get a patient journeyman, ask lots of questions when the time is right. Focus on what you are doing. The way you post on the forum, obviously shows that you are not "polished" enough for service work. When you do work on service, you represent that company.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Just go on welfare. You can sit at home and blame everyone for your problems, and not be in the way at the job site. From what I understand you get free medical now too.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

DesertOkie said:


> Just go on welfare. You can sit at home and blame everyone for your problems, and not be in the way at the job site. From what I understand you get free medical now too.


...


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Big C said:


> the supervisor that said he was going to train me full of s***.Im in this f***** trade to make a living,i got to eat and pay bills like everyone else.a person like me that's willing to work hard is not trying to hear"u are not cut out".damn.when people hire you they will talk,laugh with u and smile in yo face like they yo friends but will cute u lose from yo job......I learned not to trust a boss and a smile.


If this is real, you're the problem. Not just slow learned, you don't learn at all. I read your older posted and sounds like a joke. How in the hell you planning ride your own van without experience in service at all.
Stop blame others for what you can't do. Hard worker isn't the same as a good tradesman, second you have to trust in your boss all the way, that's why he's the boss.
3rd and the most important: plumbing for you is just pay your bills, just another job. I really don't see you enjoy what you do. If you don't like it, get a different job or will be a nightmare everywhere you go.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm still laughing about fossets. It kills me

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Big C said:


> I blame the first company I worked for and its plumbers for my lack of knowledge,even in just 2 years I should've have learned more than what I know.these a****** plumbers and sorry a** companies didn't teach me as much they should.as a helper,these plumbers would have me just watch them do the jobs or they would have me run back in fourth to the truck to bring them parts and tools.thet should've physically let me work on the stuff.The only thing I really had had on in is water heaters.Its the company's fault too because they didn't put in the truck with plumber's who install faucet stems/cartridge,sinks,bathtubs,garbage deposals,toilets etc.....I mostly did water heaters,aint that a b****.I all nice and polite to plumbers and supervisors and I still don't get appreciated for being a hard worker.the only reward I get is critisizem and an exit out the door.Maybe if I would've stop being so nice and start raising hell there would've been changes.


this has got to be somebody here or somebody else pulling some kind of prank with this post,nobody can be this dumb,or can they????:yes::laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Leach713 said:


> ....


....

Second. I am very serious.Plumbing is the wrong trade for someone who can not take responsibility for their actions. This is a big boy profession where the one doing the work needs to sack up and take responsibility. 

If your not willing to take responsibility, your not willing to make it safe. We work with natural gas and flu gas, both kill if done wrong. 

From your earlier post I believe you are am apprentice, look around at the guys who don't take responsibility for their actions. I will bet they are sh!t.

I have been doing this for awhile, in a few different states. One constant thing I have seen in commercial, industrial, and residential is sh!t birds who do crap work that is dangerous to the customer. It almost always is done by plumbers who don't care VS those who don't know. 

This trade is my livelihood, something that I hope to pass on to my son. Every piece of crap out there who makes us look bad tarnishes that trade. So it's much better to separate the wheat from the chaff early.

If this young man(who is probably just a troll) doesn't like being told to go on welfare perhaps he should get off his azz and go get a job, and this time he should make an effort to learn when he is there.

If you stay in the trade any length of time you will find that those you need to baby and coax to work/learn are not worth the effort. 

p.s. 

Stop writing in Text Messaging it makes you look unprofessional.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Big C said:


> The supervisor said he was going to train me but that's bs......any today I had got a call from another plumbing company and they told me to start work tomorrow.When I get laid off/fired from a company I find another job quick.This new job is a new construction plumbing company.I'm happy that another plumbing company is giving me an opportunity,but the only thing that concerns me is that i'm a slow learner.i have a history where supervisors and plumbers tell me that I don't be picking up/retaining things fast enough and that they have to tell me how to do the same stuff over and over they would lose patience and get mad at me.I hope that doesn't carry on to the next company I work for.I don't like bouncing from company to company.I want to stay with a company for years.I'm probably a slow learner because I don't be 100 percent focused on my work,its like I get distracted by things goin in my mind and I day dream a lot.If I don't fit plumbing then I should get into another profession that i'm good at because I got to get,pay bills and keep a roof over my head,so I have to keep a job because if I suck at doing a job the employer will fire me and not give a if I end up on living on the streets because I couldn't pay rent..


i used to work with a guy that fit this description to a tee,he was my helper for 5yrs,and in that five yrs of him having hands on daily training,he could not do the simpliest thing by himself,he couldnt set a toilet,set a drinking fountain,mount a lav,rough in any fixture,he worked on a gas line in a factory one time with another foreman and almost blew the place up,we finally told him and he was let go from the plumbing side of the company and rehired on the sheetmetal side,he does the same thing day in and day out at the shop,or he did when i was working there,but he could not learn anything and keep it in his head,he had some kind of learning disability or something,we begged him to go to work in a factory where you do the same thing over and over day in and day out,but he stayed with the sheetmetal as far as i know now.but there are people out there like this for sure.:yes:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

DesertOkie said:


> ....
> 
> Second. I am very serious.Plumbing is the wrong trade for someone who can not take responsibility for their actions. This is a big boy profession where the one doing the work needs to sack up and take responsibility.
> 
> ...



Thank you, thank you and thanks one more time. How are we ever going to elevate the profession and get paid what we are worth unless we raise the bar. I think this guy is probably yanking chains but if not, he's in the wrong trade.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

DesertOkie said:


> ... Second. I am very serious.Plumbing is the wrong trade for someone who can not take responsibility for their actions. This is a big boy profession where the one doing the work needs to sack up and take responsibility. If your not willing to take responsibility, your not willing to make it safe. We work with natural gas and flu gas, both kill if done wrong. From your earlier post I believe you are am apprentice, look around at the guys who don't take responsibility for their actions. I will bet they are sh!t. I have been doing this for awhile, in a few different states. One constant thing I have seen in commercial, industrial, and residential is sh!t birds who do crap work that is dangerous to the customer. It almost always is done by plumbers who don't care VS those who don't know. This trade is my livelihood, something that I hope to pass on to my son. Every piece of crap out there who makes us look bad tarnishes that trade. So it's much better to separate the wheat from the chaff early. If this young man(who is probably just a troll) doesn't like being told to go on welfare perhaps he should get off his azz and go get a job, and this time he should make an effort to learn when he is there. If you stay in the trade any length of time you will find that those you need to baby and coax to work/learn are not worth the effort. p.s. Stop writing in Text Messaging it makes you look unprofessional.



Point taken 
...
I don't need my tax dollars being spend on crash dummy that don't know how to pull a moen stem 


And Third I didn't know I couldn't use my iPhone 
...


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

I had no choice whether I was to be a plumber or not, I'm the 3rd gen. of them. I have broke and screwed up a lot of stuff in my life, but I also pulled off a lot of amazing things, some of which I scratch my head and wonder how I pulled them off. Disregard the butt crack stuff, plumbing is was and always will be an honorable trade.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Plumbing has risks associated with almost every aspect. Even the smallest task can turn into an insurance/ workman comp claim if you make a mistake. For a business owner to trust you enough to put you in a truck, takes a lot. 

All an untrained plumber is, is a liability.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

If a person is too thin skinned to handle being told they don't measure up in one way or another, then they have much bigger problems than getting a job.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Leach713 said:


> Point taken
> ...
> I don't need my tax dollars being spend on crash dummy that don't know how to pull a moen stem
> 
> ...


"I'm not yet after 2 yrs, but that y I'm still trying"

I was talking about this. 

It is unprofessional, writing an invoice with it will make you look stupid, and never *NEVER* do it on a resume or application. Perhaps it was a typo, but it is a very common problem here with people who text a lot.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

DesertOkie said:


> "I'm not yet after 2 yrs, but that y I'm still trying" I was talking about this. It is unprofessional, writing an invoice with it will make you look stupid, and never NEVER do it on a resume or application. Perhaps it was a typo, but it is a very common problem here with people who text a lot.



No typo ,I am used to text writing


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Big c if you don't mind what company did you work for sir?


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

DesertOkie said:


> "I'm not yet after 2 yrs, but that y I'm still trying"
> 
> I was talking about this.
> 
> It is unprofessional, writing an invoice with it will make you look stupid, and never *NEVER* do it on a resume or application. Perhaps it was a typo, but it is a very common problem here with people who text a lot.


geeeez relax man it is the internet.

Things must be slow over at the Phags. Don't know if Phags can be anal retentive, but youse guys are giving it a go.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> I'm saying this as reality....not to be mean. Know where you stand in life and strive to be the best at that. So what can you do well that you could get a job at? Dig ditches? Sweep the shop? Stock materials? etc. Find your niche in life because it sounds like it may not be as a plumber. BTW....faucet. Also you may want to talk to a doctor about the possiblity of having ADHD. I have it and some of the things you describe fit me....i.e.....can't keep a job, daydreaming, easily distracted, etc. Good luck


I have to disagree with seeing a Dr for ADHD. The only thing they are trained to do is to write a script for some drugs. I can't tell you how many teachers tried to get me on Ritalin growing up, now I make more than twice as much as any teacher I've ever had. You just have to find something you're interested in and dedicate yourself to it.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Plumber said:


> geeeez relax man it is the internet.
> 
> Things must be slow over at the Phags. Don't know if Phags can be anal retentive, but youse guys are giving it a go.


The OP sounds like a young version of you...:laughing:
You two have the same reasoning and people skills.:thumbup:


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

Plumber said:


> geeeez relax man it is the internet.
> 
> Things must be slow over at the Phags. Don't know if Phags can be anal retentive, but youse guys are giving it a go.


You should see the threads we have posted about YOU!! :lol:
You are almost a living legend, except you are apparently more dead than alive.

Anal retentive? That doesn't even make sense!! Come on man, you can do better than that!!


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

Phat Cat said:


> First things first, get the lack of focus / daydreaming looked at. Untreated ADHD or a learning disability will take it's toll on your self-esteem.
> 
> Second, grow up! Get your attitude in shape and accept responsibility. More than one supervisor said you have a problem. It is not there problem to solve, it's yours.
> 
> ...


When I got in my boss told me to keep a notepad in my back pocket. Every day we would meet up at some point and go over it. I would ask questions from jobs, and he would give me a new code question. I was required to pick up a code book and know a few sections relevant to the work. I cant memorize that stuff but every job i would go into there and review areas pertaining to what I was doing. It's not a job it's a lifestyle  biggest pet peeve I have is new guys sitting back and watching, they should want to jump in there and want to do everything to learn!


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

Another "am I cut out to be a plumber" thread really? Who the hell thinks they can do service plumbing alone with 20 months on the job? I'm a fifth year apprentice and still don't think I know everything.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

newyorkcity said:


> The OP sounds like a young version of you...:laughing:
> You two have the same reasoning and people skills.:thumbup:


Can you actually be in the negative with people skills? 
Plumber is funny...he must be coz I laugh at him:thumbup:


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Mr-Green said:


> Another "am I cut out to be a plumber" thread really? Who the hell thinks they can do service plumbing alone with 20 months on the job? I'm a fifth year apprentice and still don't think I know everything.


I've been plumbing 10 years and I know I don't know everything.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

newyorkcity said:


> The OP sounds like a young version of you...:laughing:
> You two have the same reasoning and people skills.:thumbup:



Just think if someone like me had come along and given him the same advice. We would not be seeing all his great posts.:laughing:


----------



## Big C (Jun 26, 2014)

Update: I'm feelin better and more confident about the trade.I'm learning new stuff and catching on to things much faster than ever now....I guess the only thing I was missing from prevous plumbing jobs is focus and retaining stuff.the guys that I work with now have taught me some things and its been great so far.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Big C said:


> Update: I'm feelin better and more confident about the trade.I'm learning new stuff and catching on to things much faster than ever now....I guess the only thing I was missing from prevous plumbing jobs is focus and retaining stuff.the guys that I work with now have taught me some things and its been great so far.


It might not be all be on you. As you can see from posts here, there are some not-too-brights in our trade. The worst is the Owner's Son (many post here) who wouldn't be able to get a job as a janitor at Wal-Mart, but he's in a responsible position.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

...


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Letterrip said:


> ...


Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## iamacat (Jul 27, 2014)

plumberkc said:


> I have to disagree with seeing a Dr for ADHD. The only thing they are trained to do is to write a script for some drugs. I can't tell you how many teachers tried to get me on Ritalin growing up, now I make more than twice as much as any teacher I've ever had. You just have to find something you're interested in and dedicate yourself to it.


I agree and I was diagnosed with ADHD my last semester of finishing up my Degree.

Don't get me wrong Adderall helps on days, but plumbing is physically exhausting enough for me that I don't get too distracted.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

dclarke said:


> ... Just like there's more to plumbing than crap rolls down hill, don't bite your fingernails, payday is Friday.


And every a$$hole is a potential customer. :laughing:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

How about another update Big C. I think there might be hope for you. Your last post was already a big improvement in typing. I say keep at it. Just try to keep that focus and try to always think about what you are seeing as you watch the JP. Try to know what he might need from you next and have it done before he asks. *If you are told to go get a nipple from the truck because he needs to use it, and you know he is going to use it and you know it needs Teflon and dope on it, do it while you are walking back from the truck so its ready to install. Don't make him ask you to do it, or for him to do it while you watch. Ask questions, lots of them if the person you are following let's you. I love questions, just not repeated questions. Write your questions and answers in a little note pad. No electronic device, pen and paper. You'll be able to access info quicker that way if you do have a repeated question. Then you'll retain it better too. Take home scrap material destined for the trash and practice. Hand sawing a straight cut in pvc. The natural lean of your hand when you saw will make the cut crooked if you dont pay attention to your cut. See if you can take some scrap copper home to practice soldering on or buy a little copper yourself and practice by making something. Use hard and soft, make some bends with the soft to see the limits of what you can do with this material. Mix materials. It will help you in the long run to practice, I did. I still do. Even with stuff I haven't dealt with yet. I just practiced swedging copper just in case. I've never had to do it before in new construction, thought I might have to do it for the exposed valve I did recently. I practiced at home so I wouldn't be practicing on the final product. I'm glad I did even though I ended up not needing to swedge. What have you recently learned and retained being with this new company? Strive to learn and be better each day.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

iamacat said:


> I agree and I was diagnosed with ADHD my last semester of finishing up my Degree.
> 
> Don't get me wrong Adderall helps on days, but plumbing is physically exhausting enough for me that I don't get too distracted.


Back in the day, plumbing apprentices were just working class kids, not the college educated geniuses of today.

The mantra was "Plumbing is repetitive. Most jobs are just slight variations of what you did yesterday". 

Somehow, that helped us get through the rougher days...weeks....months...years.


----------



## iamacat (Jul 27, 2014)

Plumber said:


> Back in the day, plumbing apprentices were just working class kids, not the college educated geniuses of today.
> 
> The mantra was "Plumbing is repetitive. Most jobs are just slight variations of what you did yesterday".
> 
> Somehow, that helped us get through the rougher days...weeks....months...years.


I woke up one day and said I wanted to travel, and I wanted to work and make a good living while doing it.

Seeing Irish TFW's making 30 an hour while travelling changed my opinion of how important having a trade was.

I could do something with my near completed degree. I've thought about going back but I teach myself more computer stuff at home and through free online courses than I learned back at Uni.


----------

